# Horn Problem...



## exsaloon_geo (May 21, 2009)

Hi guys, need your expertise on this one... 

i have a problematic horn on my nissan sentra. already check the fuse and its working fine. the weird thing is the horn sometimes work and sometimes not. but before it work, need to press all sides of the steering wheel. i had to find the correct location where to press it. sometimes on the right side, and sometimes on the left.

any ideas?

tnx in advance!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm betting there's a bad ground connection on the horn itself. If all else fails, it's the sensor in your steering wheel


----------



## exsaloon_geo (May 21, 2009)

tnx for the quick reply... 

if ever its on the sensor of the steering wheel.. any idea how i can manually check that?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

you would have to remove the part of the steering wheel where you can access the horn theirs a little cap on the right side of the steering wheel ive seen it done to mine when my horn was acting up the mechanic unscrewed something and fixed it in a couple of seconds he charged me like $20 but thats cuz he had done it before to other cars and knew it wasnt gonna be hard


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

There will be a contact ring in behind the central wheel cover but if you have airbags get an auto electrician to check it. Don't mess around with it when battery is connected. Also make sure horn earth to body is good and adjuster screw on the horn is not over tight if it is it will make it hard for the horn to work properly.


----------



## exsaloon_geo (May 21, 2009)

Hi All... Thanks for all the info.

my horn is working fine again. the electrician found out that their is a problem on the main contact point when you remove the steering wheel from the base. He add some copper on it then its good again. He also clean the 4 contacts inside the steering wheel.

again.. tnx for the knowledge you share 

God bless!


----------

